# Tetravex game and records



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't know if you guys know this game but it's called Tetravex.

the idea is to solve a jigsaw like puzzle of squares with one number on each edge and you have to match them.

it looks like this:



I didn't find a good version for windows and it ships with linux on gnome. You can play for free on linux or download a version on your phone

linux gnome (can be easily installed with the package manager)
ios I don't have anything apple so choose wisely
android

it's a cool game and it is speedsolving esque

you can post your records and feats here. I'm trying the 3x3 grid right now and if I'm not mistaken my PB is sub10


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 4, 2022)

I just got a solved 2x2
just had to transfer it to the top

practically 2 sec to react


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 5, 2022)

Just downloaded the game and it’s pretty fun! Got a 1.98 2x2 pb on iOS


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 6, 2022)

I've been messing around with a web version, and I'm enjoying it so far. After a few attempts, my best is only 42 seconds, but I plan on messing around with it for a bit. I'm just winging it for now, but once I develop my own method/technique, I'll probably look up to see how others go about doing it.


----------

